# Comfortmaker Furnace Model #EPD30B15C2



## kmoran451 (Nov 2, 2011)

I still want an answer, can I get a manual for this model furnace from this web-site?


----------



## kmoran451 (Nov 2, 2011)

This was useless! I'll go elsewhere.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, sorry you didn't get a response sooner. We hvac guys hang out in a different area of this site.
To answer your question; there are not any manuals that are available to the general public. 

What kind of problem are you having?


----------



## kmoran451 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Comfortmaker Furnace*

You responded to my request for a manual so that I could do some troublshooting on my own. I understand that the manual is not available to the general public. 

I cannot get my furnace to turn on. So far, I have tried shutting everything down from the circuit breaker and resetting it but that did not have any effect. When I attempt to turn on the eight year old furnace it does nothing. Not a sound.

Can you help to troubleshoot this problem


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Start with the obvious, make sure you have high voltage to the furnace, check the breaker. Than the fuse on control board, then transformer...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

As for basics, don't forget to verify or check/change the thermostat batteries, if any.


----------



## kmoran451 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Comfortmaker Furnace*



Doc Holliday said:


> Start with the obvious, make sure you have high voltage to the furnace, check the breaker. Than the fuse on control board, then transformer...


How do I replace the fan blower belt.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

There's got to be bolts that you loose to take tension off. Or you can turn by hand while prying the belt off. Watch your fingers.!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Quite the leap from "basics" to replace the blower belt. Maybe it's broke so there will be no tension to remove.


----------

